# Dinner Party



## Eriol (Feb 19, 2004)

If you could invite from 5 to 10 people to a dinner party, who would you invite? You can invite people from all periods, and fictional characters too. Note, this is not a "who do you like" list, if you think Adolf Hitler would be an entertaining guest, by all means invite him . 

I thought I'd make this strictly "Tolkieny", but perhaps it is more interesting if there are no limits.

my list would be:

Jesus Christ
Kierkegaard
Dostoevsky
Bilbo Baggins
Galadriel
Mary (Jesus' mother for those unacquainted )
Michelle Pfeiffer
Audrey Hepburn

I'd probably regret not having more people with me... I reserve the right to a second party .


----------



## Sarde (Feb 19, 2004)

That's gonna be one hell of an interesting dinner party. 

First of all, of course my dinner party would be a vegetarian dinner party.

Now who would I invite...? I think Jesus Christ would indeed be a good idea, because I do have a few questions I'd like to ask him. Can I invite God as well? 

Alright and then... I'd like to invite Plato and he can bring Socrates as well if he wants to.

And another wise man, Gandalf. Ohhh we're gonna be having interesting conversations! He gets to bring Shadowfax too, I'll be cooking a special horse meal for the lord of all horses (carrot cake ). Frodo should come too.

And others... Freud, Oscar Wilde, Cicero and Wayne Dyer.

EDIT: I just realized my party's gonna be an all-male one (except for the hostess, that is, and perhaps God is not all-male?)... I think I'll invite Oprah as well. That'll be 12 people if we include God and Shadowfax, but it's my party, so I get to invite as many people as I want!


----------



## Helcaraxë (Feb 19, 2004)

Ahh, a Symposium!  

A vegetarian party for me too.  

I would invite:

1) Socrates

2) Plato

3) Aristotle 

4)Gandalf <-----The four wise men

5)Mandos (I need a dark and brooding character)

7) Yavanna <-----Some cheerfullness

8) Treebeard <-----Talking trees are always good

9) Pythagoras (The first vegetarian in Western Civilization!  )

10) Morgoth <-----We have some things to talk about  

Gandalf, Mandos, and Yavanna don't count because the're spirits (God doesn't count for Sarde)!

So:


11) Ghandi 

12) Fëanor <----The coolest Elda ever!  

13) Eru

Now I get to invite more people!!  


14) Bilbo

15) Elrond

16) Death (I'll bet he's more amiable when you invite him to parties.

17) Manwë

Hmm. I have to think of more.


----------



## Sarde (Feb 19, 2004)

Treebeard's gonna be a cheap guest, he only drinks water.  He might be upset if you serve anything that comes from a tree though, so be careful!


----------



## Fechin (Feb 19, 2004)

Well my party shall be a fun one with Italian,Hambugers, and cheese fries all around!!!

1. Gandalf
1. Yoda
(The 2 wisest people ever I can't choose who I like better)
3. Legolas
4. Gimli
(Can't invite Legolas without Gimli plus I like Gimli)
5. Treebread 
(Out back cooking the Burgers lol)!
6. Darth Vader
(Yoda will make sure no funny business happens) lol
7. The Witch King of Agmar
(Other 8 optional they did not RSVP yet)!!!
8. David Letterman
(Maybe have a Superbowl of Love)(If you watch the show you will get it)
9. Galadriel
10. Elrond
11. Merry
12. Pippin
Got to help Gimli out with the jokes!
13. "The Bride" from KILL BILL
14. Mark McGwire
15. Dennis Eckersley

Cameo: God(He will stop by and say hi)


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Feb 19, 2004)

If I were to invite real people:
1. Albert Einstein
2. Ernst Mach (a late 19th/early 20th physicist and philosopher - founder of positivism)
3. John S. Bell (a quantum physicist famous for his non-locality experiments from the 1960s)
4. George Lucas
5. Gary Gygax (co-inventor of role-playing games)
6. Mozart 
7. John Lennon
8. Paul McCartney
9. J. R. R. Tolkien
10. Gandhi

If it were fictional characters:
1. Gandalf
2. Radagast
3. Bilbo
4. Yoda
5. Mace Windu
6. Spock
7. Data
8. Daneel Olivaw
9. Hercule Poirot
10. Lenny (from The Simpsons)


----------



## Éomond (Feb 19, 2004)

Hmm, interesting...

1. Jesus Christ (popular guy it seems)
2. Prez Bush D)
3. Catherine Zeta-Jones (sits next to me!)
4. Mr. Tolkien
5. Mel Gibson
6. Elijah (Prophet)
7. Darwin
8. Muhammed
9. Buddah
10. Maroon 5 (entertainment)

Between 1, 7, 8, and 9, I'd just like to see what happens, plus, even if one of them may be "wrong," I'd still be fun to meet and learn from them all personally. I can't think right now, but, I'm making anew one later.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Feb 20, 2004)

hmm..Is it ok to invite forum members? If so..powersauce!!! and Aule (just so i can throw pencils at him  )

Definately Jesus!
Monte Cristo (Edmond Dontes)
Frodo
Aragorn
Khameir Sarin
Richard the Lionheart
Dougles McArther (sp?)
Julius Ceaser
Osama Bin Laden (so i could kill him  )


----------



## Elessar II (Feb 20, 2004)

Hmmm, a very interesting thread. Well lets see:

1) God (I've got a few questions I wanna ask  )
2) Jesus Christ
3) President Bush 
4) Ronald Reagan
5) Leonardo Da Vinci
6) Aragorn
7) Billy Graham
8) Willy Mays
9) Sherlock Holmes 
10) C.S. Lewis


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Let's see.... 
1.God (I have ALOT of questions.)
2.J.R.R. Tolkien
3.Legolas
4. Beorn ( He'll need alot of legroom.)
5. Pippin. (Might need a booster seat.  )
6.Sauron (Furthest away from me  )
7.GandalfWhite ( He seems nice.)
8.Sam (Note: serve taters.)
9.Boromir
10. Haldir


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2004)

well lets see

um
1.) Aragorn21 (sits right beside me)
2.) Dr.Suess ( does he talk in rhyme?)
3.) Deryck from the band sum41 ( a little eye candy)
4.) Eowyn
5.) God (who would not invite God?)
6.) JRR Tolkien
7.) Pilsbury Doughboy (poke him and die!)
8.) Johnny Depp ( more eye candy)
9.) A Hungry Hobo
10.) FLYING MONKEY (from wizard of oz)

if any of these couldnt attend id invite, Gollum, legolas, or Aragorn
maybe elgee, if she didnt bring kitties, Aule...so aragorn21 could throw pencils at him, GW so I could thow pencils at him, Rhi and Frank...Thol, i wanna here his accent. um...the rest of SUM41 (we'd get some good tunes) Adam sandler
geez i could go on and on and on....but i wont


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Feb 21, 2004)

Real World:

1. God
2. a dear friend in Florida whom I've never met in person (yet) and who has urgently needed heart surgery since last June
3. the Pope and my parents (recently dreamed of such a meeting, matter of fact)
4. my boss, her husband, and the two guys from the graphics department ... very strange to think so highly of co-workers as friends/fun people to hang out with, but I'm extremely fortunate this way ... one of the guys is a Tolkien purist who refuses to see any of PJ's movies, but I have him to thank for my avatar
5. Tolkien

Fictional World, myself being Gandalf:

1. Tom Bombadil
2. Bilbo Baggins
3. the Fellowship of the Ring
... hmmm, that makes ten, doesn't it ..... but then again, given my reputation, don't be surprised if I sneak in a couple of extra Dwarves ... er, make it four ... eight? ... well, why not an even dozen?


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 21, 2004)

Plato
Karl Marx
Adolf Hitler
Leon Trotsky 
Ernesto Che Guevara
Morpheus (from the Matrix)
JRR Tolkien (Can Balrogs fly?)
Jesus (he sure knows how to party)
Andre Breton (famous French surrealist)
Andreas Empeirikos (famous Greek surrealist) 


Plato would talk about the Matrix w/ Morpheus, Jesus would try to convince all the communists that there is a God, the communists and surrealists would mabe make Hitler see things froma new point of view ( I can imagine the fiery speech Trotsky would give),and I'd keep the Professor busy enough.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 21, 2004)

1. JRR Tolkien
2. Christopher Tolkien
3. Sir Donald Bradman
4. Steve Waugh
5. Sachin Tendalkar
6. Sir David Attenborough
7. Sean Connery
8. Sir Ian McKellen
9. Charles Schulz
10. Thomas Edison


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh,yeah! That's right! Who could forget Sean Connery?!  He's really awesome!


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 21, 2004)

Tolkien fictional only:

1. Finrod
2. Rumil
3. Pengolodh
4. Maglor
5. Feanor
6. Bilbo
7. Tuor
8. Amandil
9. Gandalf
10. Finarfin


----------



## Manwe (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey what about C.SLewis?  
Well I'd invite
Lewis Carrol
The Mad Hatter (now its an interesting party!!)
The Brothers Grimm
C.S Lewis
J.R.R Tolkien( with him he can bring Frodo and Gandalf)
Roald Dahl
Graeme Base (i love his pics)
God
The Big JC
Confucious
Aristotle
Plato
Darwin
Nietzsche
Douglas Adams ( author of Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy)
Snoopy
Jennifer Garner (just for me)
Thats a big guest list!!
Oh well I'll have seperate tables: philosophers, authors and their characters, almighty beings, dogs (I LOVE Snoopy!!!) and host table with Jennifer of course


----------



## Eriol (Feb 21, 2004)

Ok, my second party:

Aristotle
Socrates
Richard Feynman
Confucius
Robin Hood
St. Thomas Aquinas
St. Francis of Assisi
Lúthien
Andreth
Charles Darwin

I think this party would be quite predictable. Aristotle, Socrates, Confucius, Aquinas and Andreth would get into one big and superly interesting talk, Darwin and St. Francis would exchange notes and be oblivious to everything else while Robin Hood, Feynman and myself would gawk at Lúthien throughout the dinner .

I'd leave a tape recorder with Aristotle and Darwin, though. I'd looooove to hear their talk after Lúthien's gone (snif).


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Feb 22, 2004)

We can have 2 dinner parties? Oh yay. 

Beowulf
Orlando Bloom
Viggo Mortensen
Balin 
Sean Connery
Gloin
Gimli
Santa Claus
Rudolph(could come in handy if my power went out.)
Rosie Cotton


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 22, 2004)

Ummm... this will be hard not to put all LOTR characters...


Jesus Christ
JRR Tolkien
Elijah Wood  
Peter Jackson
Frodo Baggins
Bilbo Baggins
Aragorn
Samwise Gamgee
Galadriel
Eowyn
And a guy at my school who...  

But wow, I could put all LOTR characters.


----------



## grendel (Feb 22, 2004)

Jesus
J.R.R. Tolkien
William Shakespeare
Isaac Newton
Nikolai Tesla
Fingolfin
Nostradamus
Gandalf
Luthien (she sits next to me!)
Ashely Judd (she sits on the other side)
Paul Newman
Charlemagne


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 23, 2004)

Well after racking my brain for a half hour...I have come up with an interesting guest list for my ultimate dinner party. Our party would be well catered....having foods from around the world and an ecclectic mix of music playing in the background to keep the mood light and carefree. Choosen for their intellect, personality, and promise of interesting conversation....the following will sure to be very interesting company. 

My choice are the following:

Jim Hensen
John Ritter
Charlie Chaplin
Socrates
Mark Twain
Ashley Judd
Louisa May Alcott
Ben Franklin
Leonardo Di Vinci
Madonna 
Jesus
Tim Robbins
Walt Disney
Oprah Winfrey
Sidney Poitier


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 24, 2004)

Off the top of my head. . .

first to explain this pick,
Nicolo Machieveli

When I read about him, I just got this feeling that Machieveli was someone I'd like but disagree with. I don't want to debate him, I want to be nice to him and hug him and tell him he doesn't need to be bitter about the Medici's firing him. I don't know why I like this guy. . .

On the same token, I'd invite Maeglim. . .I'd try to rehabilitate him.

Then Tolkien 
Lewis 
Lloyd Alexander who I probably wouldn't like but appriciate as an artist


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 8, 2004)

I think you really should reserve comments like that for the Forsaken Inn because this really isn't a good place to debate them. 


I had to get off and never finished my list. . .I had Maeglim and Machievelli

hmmm. . .
Tolkien, Lewis, Alexander. . .

three left.

Thomas Sowell. . .
Bill O'Rielly
Han Solo

All male. ..hmmm


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 9, 2004)

Hmm, this is hard.

off the top of my head, the first party would absolutely have these people:


Tim Burton
Johnny Depp
Christopher Walken
George Clooney
Quentin Tarantino
Uma Thurman
Helena Bonham-Carter
Brad Pitt
Edward Norton
Bill Murray

I think I know how this would probably go. Tim and Johnny would engage in a conversation about their new movie "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" and ponder on all the new gadgets they'll make into it.
George and Bill would go crazy and start a drinking game based on rules they make up as they go.
I would just stare at Helena and Uma in awe until I would have to say something in order not to look weird.
Brad and Edward would start discussing the reason why they only get good guy hero roles.
Eventually Quentin would start shooting the s***t with me and we'd end up quoting old Howard Hawks movies and discussing the merits for everything from Romero to Tarkovsky.

Should this ever happen, I would be happy for the rest of my life, I would probably cry of joy.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 1, 2004)

> When I read about him, I just got this feeling that Machieveli was someone I'd like but disagree with. I don't want to debate him, I want to be nice to him and hug him and tell him he doesn't need to be bitter about the Medici's firing him. I don't know why I like this guy. . .



HLG is in love with Machiavelli...hehe   

Anyway, my list would be:

Plato (Would, I have no doubt, poison his egregious pupil.)
Aristotle. (Would go to dissect some animal-or teach Alexander something called contentment-jeez-life would have been easier if Aristotle had taught Alexander how to be content.)
Alexander 
Clau-Clau-Claudius (Was he really a complete idiot? No!)
Machiavelli (NO I am NOT in love with him...really!)
Hannibal (Would start a fight with Scipio.)
Scipio (Would win. This guy never loses.)
Marcus Aurelius (Would spew forth nonsense for an hour. Always nice to have such people at your party. Would also claim to be Plato's phiospher king. Plato, claiming that his utopia was impossible would poison him. Huzzah for poison!)
Julius Caesar (Would go on about Pompey, pirates and being stabbed by illegitamte sons. Would eventually be stabbed by everyone in the room.)
Caligula (Was he crazy or misunderstood?)
Homer (Who IS Homer?)
Boccacio (Would tell us that low-brow is as good as high-brow. Shares my distaste for Virgil.)
Dante (Bound to do something interesting.)
Tocqueville (Best political thinker ever. Maybe.)
Rousseau
Hobbes (Would have a fight with Rousseau.)
J.S Mill (Would see a phsycologist, considering the fact that his father was a tyrant. Will break down.)
Dostoevsky (Honestly I cannot be bothered to explain choices anymore. Make your own. Or something)
Tolstoy
Aquinas
Marx
Adam Smith (What a BORING name.)
Genghis Khan
Napoleon
KEIRA KNIGHTLEY (blond hair mind you.)
Actually, me and Keira would be fine!


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok here's my list.

1) Prof. Tolkien (he would be the honoured one)
2) Jesus Christ
3) Alexander the Great
4) Platon
5) Aristotle
6) Socrates
7) Leonardo DaVinci
8) Jules Ceasar
9) Napoleon
10) Keira Kneightley (as Inderjist said)

But of course there are many more people that I would like to invite.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I don't have to invite Jesus, because he's the unseen guest at every meal already.

So, 

Boudicca, who knew how to be incensed.
Dr Samuel Johnson to explain his bloody awful spellings.
King Arthur, to find out who he _really_ was.
Rhiannon, who lived through some stonking tales and could hopefully retell them.
Professor JRR Tolkien, who might enjoy the company too.

All would be 'and guest' - which would be interesting!


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 2, 2004)

Astaldo Keira Knightley is mine, though you can have St. Thomas or Genghis Khan. (Brief pause after I realise I REALLY need to get a life...and a girlfriend, Keira if you are reading this....  )


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok you can keep Keira. I will ask Liv Tyler to come.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 4, 2004)

If you get Keira do I get Machieveli?

Man, wouldn't that be a scary match, Elgee and Machevelli. My cats would end up ruling Italy.


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 4, 2004)

Only 5-10? Then I will have to make some tough choices, but the first dinner will include the following people:

1) Jesus Christ (This should be obvious)
2) Maria Magdalene (There are some thing I would like to know after having read 'The DaVince Code'...)
3) JRR Tolkien (There just is something about Balrogs I would like to know...)
4) Edith Tolkien (There are so much I don't know about her husband)
5) Gandhi (One of the most remarkable Men in history)
6) Hilllary Clinton (She could get leave from her husband for once)
7) George W. Bush (There are some things we should talk about!)
8) Barack Obama (An intriguing guy)
9) Joan of Arc (I would like to learn more about her motivation)
10) Aung San Suu Kyi (Placing her in the same room as Bush could perhaps lead to something substantial.)

One thing is certain: I need to arrange more parties!


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 4, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> Man, wouldn't that be a scary match, Elgee and Machevelli. My cats would end up ruling Italy.


Imagine a cat in a throne somewhere in Rome worshiped as a god.  



Arvedui said:


> One thing is certain: I need to arrange more parties![/QOUTE]
> 
> More parties are necessary.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 4, 2004)

> If you get Keira do I get Machieveli?



If I get Keira you can have anyone.  Apart from Claudius of course. Plus I think your cats would have been better rulers than the Medici.


----------



## greypilgrim (Nov 4, 2004)

I would invite:

1. My brother 
2. Snoop Dog 
3. Jesus (...)
4. Satan (...)
5. Ciryaher (the coolest person in the world from TTF)
6. random beautiful women (any) including Elbereth, HLG 
7. Tolkien (of course!)
8. Yoda (umm, I know he's a puppet, but hes sooo cool!)
9. Mr. T 
10. Hugh Hefner (legend)
11. Stephen King 
12. Michael Jordan (my main man)
13. Eminem 
14. Hitler (why not)
15. George Patton 
16. Timothy Leary (don't spike the punch! ok... spike the punch)
17. Jim Morrison 
18. Bruce Lee (security)
19. Joe Pesci 
20. Howard Stern 
21. Billy the Kid
21. more beautiful women

I could go on, but 
I won't. Just add various 
political figures, and other influential people like:

JFK
T. Roosevelt
Castro
Stalin
Karl Marx
Plato
Socrates
GW Bush
Lao TZu
Ghandi
Malcolm X


add...

Shaq Oneil
Bo Jackson
Mark McGuire

some others


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 4, 2004)

Maybe we should make a dinner with 100 people and more I think.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey, you people are being lazy! It is much more difficult to consider which *five* you should invite than which hundred. Let's par this list down a bit and get to your core people.


----------



## greypilgrim (Nov 5, 2004)

Alright, here's my core list of five...

1. Brother
2. Satan
3. Jesus 
4. Snoop Dogg
5. Yoda


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 6, 2004)

*Errr....*

Who's Snoop Dogg?


----------



## greypilgrim (Nov 6, 2004)

He's a singer

(revised)...

1. Brother
2. Satan
3. Jesus 
4. whoever my brother invites
5. whoever satan invites


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 6, 2004)

So, Jesus doesn't get to bring a guest? I suppose if you're there too, then the numbers are even! Two diabolical beings, brother and guest, you and Jesus. Cosy!


----------



## greypilgrim (Nov 6, 2004)

revised...

1. Brother
2. Jesus
3. Satan
4. Jesus's guest
5. Satan's guest

I'm with my brother


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Nov 6, 2004)

Heh, heh, heh....Yoda kicks butt!

Here's my list:

1) Jesus (never Satan) 
2) Frodo Baggins
3) Adam Lavine ( Maroon 5's lead singer, if you wanna know...)
4) Shrek (hey, he rocks!)
5) Spongebob
6) J.R.R Tolkien
7) George W. Bush
8) Usama Bin Ladin (why not?)
9) Greypilgrim ( you rock gp! ) 
10) Tom Hanks
11) Harry Potter
12) Albert Pujols (Go Cardinals!)
13) Homer Simpson
14) the ghost of Hitler (I don't want a communist society started at my party)
15) Shagrat
16) a giant hampster  
17) a giant lobster........(YUM! *I lick my lips*)
18) Allanon (read the Wishsong of Shannara)
19) Spyro the Dragon
20) Crash Bandicoot
21) Toby Keith
22) Denethor (this should be intresting....)
23) King Aragorn ( I'm inviting to many powerful leaders....)
24) Justin Timberlake  ( I can express my dislike of his music) 
25) J.K. Rowling
26) some more British people
27) the Queen of England
28) Captain Crunch  
29) The Smashing Pumpkins
30) Good Charolette

Okay, my fingers are getting tired of typing but I know I have more. I enjoy a variety of people at my diner parties. We can feast of the giant Lobster!
I have second thoughts about the hampster though....  

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok then five people.

1) J.R.R. Tolkien
2) Jesus
3) Satan
4) Alexander the Great
5) Socrates


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 9, 2004)

How about a dinner party for two guests?
One tall, dark, handsome Marine
One preacher-justice of the peace type.

Me with a shot gun. Quick marriage. . .then the preacher can go home!


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 10, 2004)

*Err...*

Are you looking for any qualities _other_ than tall, dark and handsome, Elgee? And where are you going to put the shotgun while you exchange rings?

And then again, maybe you'll prefer the Justice of the Peace? I'd make your tall dark and handsome person a sea captain, just to make sure; then you can lead them all at gunpoint to the nearest harbour and get married at sea.

Also, if he's a sea captain, and you find he's not all that hot once you get used to him, at least he'll be away a lot.


----------



## Walter (Nov 10, 2004)

My 10 guests at a (TTF) dinner party

Val P.
Janet G.
Katy O.
Lucy
Rossitsa Y.

Ivan P.
Leif Ø.
Ray W.
David P.

and - last not least - the only one who I don't know by a real name:

Gothmog, our Lord of the Balrogs

Well, actually, about a dozen more come to my mind, but I didn't want to go beyond the 5-10 limit given in the first post....


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Err...*



Eledhwen said:


> Are you looking for any qualities _other_ than tall, dark and handsome, Elgee? And where are you going to put the shotgun while you exchange rings?
> 
> And then again, maybe you'll prefer the Justice of the Peace? I'd make your tall dark and handsome person a sea captain, just to make sure; then you can lead them all at gunpoint to the nearest harbour and get married at sea.
> 
> Also, if he's a sea captain, and you find he's not all that hot once you get used to him, at least he'll be away a lot.


Well, I had a particular tall, dark and handsome Marine in mind, and his qualities include intelligence and a nice smile and being a good conversation though not talking a lot. ..etc. . .but he is the sort of Marine who doesn't make comitments so you need the shotgun.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 11, 2004)

Walter said:


> My 10 guests at a (TTF) dinner party
> 
> Val P.
> Janet G.
> ...


...silk or denim?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2004)

Why not both?
I want to see Lhun make that fashion statement!

TTFers I don't know. . .hmm. ..I might have Eriol and Dr. R and Joxy and Rhi and Elbe and Mrs. M and Tal and and and. . .gosh, this shouldn't be so hard. Nenya. . .Maeglim. . .Galdor. 
There. TEN!


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 11, 2004)

Where is that thread where TTF'ers listed our "who would you invite for dinner"- other members?

Anyone know? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 11, 2004)

Is it this one? 

There is talk of a dinner there (search for the word and you'll find it, I think it's around page 20).


----------



## Walter (Nov 11, 2004)

Lhunithilie said:


> ...silk or denim?


Doesn't matter, what matters is good humour and appetite... 

----



Arvedui said:


> Where is that thread where TTF'ers listed our "who would you invite for dinner"- other members?
> 
> Anyone know? I can't seem to find it.


I think that's indeed the one Eriol came up with...

My search with "Ancalagon AND beer" didn't bring it up and until I figured it was "Ancalagon AND Guinness" Eriol beat me to it


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 11, 2004)

I was looking in all the wrong places...  

But now the thread is Stuck.


----------

